# Help, I need a good antenna!



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

I want to pull HDTV signals but I have hills around me. I have tried many indoor antennas and the only one that sort of works is a Terk amplified "bowtie" style antenna. I have come to the realization that I need an outdoor antenna. Which one should I buy and will I have to point the darn thing everytime I change my locals?  Also how tall should it be?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Where in CT are you? Since some of your stations will be coming from Hartford, and others New Haven, you might need an antenna rotor.

Check this website out, www.antennaweb.org


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Go to AVS Forum, find the section for OTA reception and then the thread for your city, or one close to you. My guess is you can find a lot of helpful information from folks who have traveled that road before you. The "Seattle" thread brought me to OTA nirvana.

Good luck.

John


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

I am East of Hartford about 15 miles, I do pick the Hartford stations up with the aforementioned Terk, however the signal goes in and out alot, thus the need for something bigger.


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I fount the best damn UHF antenna ever, it is the Terk UHF Antenna (TV32)
I bought it from Circuit City for $79, it came with the mounting equiptment and pole. After trying every Radio Shack antenna (indoor and out) for a strong signal, I spotted this one. It truly is awesome, from my garage I picked up every channel, once I got it on the roof a few minutes later I was maxed out at 110 on all channels, and I am pulling stations 49 miles away at a 70. Just so you all know I live in a heavily wooded area surrounded by mountains. My main tower is 23 miles away and all I ever got was 70ish with my indoor Terk TV5.:jump3: So now I am happy, hope this helps someone out there. I tried em all, get the Terk UHF Antenna (TV32)!


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

What a lot of BULL.
How many people fall for the TERK junk
did you try a CM 4228 
The R/S 15-2160 at $25 will out do a terk any day


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

The terk 32 is a copy of the $25 Winegard 4400


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...BV_EngineID=ccdkaddhgmjmimhcfngcfkmdffhdfii.0
http://www.relaypoint.net/~arctv/pr4400antenna.html
http://www.winegard.com/offair/pdf/pr-4400.pdf

Terk on left 
Winegard on right


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

OK, so maybe I paid too much, it was a weekend project and I wanted it done...BUT it seems like you all agree that that Antenna is awesome!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Being about 80+ miles from my network stations, I can't say. :lol: I have found that Terk is the Monster of the antenna business, most items overhyped and overpriced. They are a great marketing company though.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In this biz, the motto is -- "Whatever works, works." 

Congrats on finding a good solution.


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

Be very careful, all the antennas listed above are uhf only antennas, hartford has both uhf and vhf HD channels. One choice would be a terk 50 or many channel master or winegard uhf/vhf antennas


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

No terk is awesome, and when you pay 3-4 times more for them than other brands, they are more like snake oil.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a Winegard Deep Fringe UHF/VHF HD8200P on my house (2 story) with a rotor and pre-amp. I can pull in towers 40 or so miles away without issue.


----------

